# Aquadine South American Formulation



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Anyone have experience with Aquadine's South American Formulation? How good is it, say compared to New Life Spectrum Cichlid Formula 1mm sinking pellets?

http://www.aquadine.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=21_23_67



> South American (medium) Formulation - 5 lbs.
> 5 lb. mixture: 50% Spirulina (small) floating pellets and 50% Cichlid
> (medium) pellets


Would be nice to have a mix of floating and sinking(maybe?) pellets. Though my Jacks go after anything...I think they would take a bite of my fingers if I left them hanging still long enough.


----------



## Grey Legion (Mar 20, 2006)

I tend to use the NLS 1mm pellets as a base and suppliment high quality flake when needed either protein or vegi based. I find this system mixes things up for the fish and allows me to feed what I want to whom I want when I want.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

For that fish I'd stick with those NLS pellets. You could add some other stuff. Omega one shrimp pellet would be nice for him. Also frozen shrimp such as mysis would be nice.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

I posted jokingly that if I let my fingers hang in the water the Jacks would bite cause they seem to eat just about anything. 

So I'm adjusting the spray bar with a couple of fingers.....they bit me!!! lol....was funny to me.


----------

